# Cryptocoryne schulzei



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

A new spathe! Cryptocoryne schulzei









Also, a new cordata flowered too: C. cordata 'siamensis'








More on my blog...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ghazanfar,

Congratulations! Excellent picture too!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't get enough of that _C. cordata _now. Cool.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

The C. schulzei is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome looking flower.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys! This one has been on my list for a while - finally got it to grow well for me. I should have some available for distribution in a month or so.


----------

